# New bar



## elfixx (Mar 23, 2009)

Here a few pic of my latest gold bullion. Quite hard to take good pics.. but still here it is.


----------



## elfixx (Mar 23, 2009)

another one


----------



## elfixx (Mar 23, 2009)

This pic unfortunatly doesn't speak for itself, the finish is much beter than showed here


----------



## elfixx (Mar 23, 2009)

1.42 troy oz and for sale 
1650$ CAD + shipping


----------



## elfixx (Mar 25, 2009)

Here a better pic I took this afternoon


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2009)

1650$ CAD is just a hair over spot. Spot is 1634$ CAD at this instant.


----------



## elfixx (Mar 25, 2009)

Gold dropped a little since I've posted the price.. sorry for the mess up
In fact I should have said for spot price or so.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2009)

Wasn't my idea to take a picture of my ingots on a zippo lighter ?


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 25, 2009)

You must have forgotten to copywrite your idea Noxx....


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2009)

That must be it...


----------



## elfixx (Mar 25, 2009)

Yup it was your idea  In fact it was such a good idea for size comparaison I had to steal it.


----------

